# Is this CaCl2.2H2O safe to use?



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

A friend gave me this bottle of CaCl2.2H2O. Can you tell me if it is safe to use?

The label says that it is Calcium chloride dihydrate, p.a. What does the "p.a." stand for? It also says that it is "nitrogen flushed". Does it mean that there is nitrogen in this bottle? Acros Organics listed this on the "Guaranteed purity" label:

Assay Argentometry: >99%
Heavy metals (as Pb): <5ppm
Trace Analysis (SO4): <50ppm
Trace Analysis (Ba): <50ppm
Trace Analysis (Fe): <5ppm
Trace Analysis (Mg): <50ppm
Trace Analysis (Sr): <500ppm

I think they use this in labs. So is this safe to use?


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Anyone? I couldn't find anything useful about "p.a." or "nitrogen flushed" on Google.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

p.a stands for pro analysi. It think it is latin or something. They only use this grading in Europe. 

Basically it is just telling you what grade chemical it is and what it can be used for. Other grades would be HPLC grade, molecular biology grade, ACS certified........ Here in the United States it is basically the same as "analytical grade" chemicals.

The nitrogen flushed I believe, but don't quote me on this, refers to removing the regular air and replacing it with an element (nitrogen) that doesn't want to react with anything(unlike oxygen). But then I could be wrong on that one.

Hope that helps!

Ken T.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> The nitrogen flushed I believe, but don't quote me on this, refers to removing the regular air and replacing it with an element (nitrogen) that doesn't want to react with anything(unlike oxygen). But then I could be wrong on that one.


Yes this is exactly what nitrogen flushed means.


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Yes this is exactly what nitrogen flushed means.


Thanks for gettin my back Gnatster!

KT


----------

